# 4 weeks...something?!?!?



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright, well, today while I was changing my water I saw a small object falling towards my "breeding grass" in my main tank. I lifted up the grass and there it was: my very first molly fry. I thought there would be more, but I haven't found any. It looks a little unhealthy, spending all its time lying on the floor of my 2.5 gallon tank (where I moved him to protect him). I check on him every hour or so. He sits in the little gravel that I have in there. Sometimes he hides in the breeding plant thing. I don't know if something's wrong with him or what, but he's my first fry (which makes me kind of excited). I'm thinking they were born last night but the other fish ate all the rest. Do you think there will be more fry in the main tank tomorrow morning?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fry will sit in the gravel to hide, so its really hard to tell if one is healthy by what it does. If it eats and grows, it may be fine. But many "hobby strain" molly fry are born deformed and will fail to thrive and die. (Because they are hybirds and/or very inbred) So don't get too attached (esp. if mommy is a balloon molly). Mollies aren't big fry eaters in general and they have big fry which limits what can fit them in their mouths. Really the best thing to do is throw in as much "breeding grass" as you can or a live equivalent like hornwort, then leave them alone. Molly fry are big enough to take flake, just grind a few flakes with you fingers when you feed. Young mothers can have small batches and take days to bear them, so there could be more on the way or just more next time.


----------



## Leonb (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats so cool, I found 1 platy fry sitting against the imitation wall at the back of my tank. Also didn't find any more and she lives in a separate tank now growing slowly.
Hope all goes well


----------

